# Stonehenge Solistice



## jessicalamb (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi guys,

I'm a student filmmaker making a film about the contested uses of stonehenge and i'm currently researching it and looking for angles / participants for an amateur final film on it. I was wondering if anyone who posts on here is planning to go to the solistice celebrations this year / has attended in the past or has any connection to the activism surrounding it as a free site and would be available to be contacted about it.

http://www.urban75.org/archive/news056.html I found this article in the archives but as its dated from 1999 I thought I would post here before I wrote off to the listed contacts at the end. 

Any information would be helpful at this stage, thanks for having me on the board. I hope i've posted this in the right section!

Jess


----------



## rover07 (Feb 24, 2012)

Stonehenge is not functioning properly anymore. The metal fence has disrupted the power of the ley lines shifting its focusing energy.

Avebury is the place to go.


----------



## jessicalamb (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks Rover, I am looking at Avebury too but as stonehenge is the more famous circle and I am looking at it from multiple perspectives I began with that one. I am interested in either site though.


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 24, 2012)

jessicalamb said:


> sorry, should have said if you want to contact me privately my email is ****.
> 
> Thanks Rover, I am looking at Avebury too but as stonehenge is the more famous circle and I am looking at it from multiple perspectives I began with that one. I am interested in either site though.


 
Probably a bad idea to have your e-mail address on a public forum.


----------



## jessicalamb (Feb 24, 2012)

Okay, thanks for that. I'll delete it. Anyone interested PM me.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 24, 2012)

jessicalamb said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm a student filmmaker making a film about the contested uses of stonehenge and i'm currently researching it and looking for angles / participants for an amateur final film on it. I was wondering if anyone who posts on here is planning to go to the solistice celebrations this year / has attended in the past or has any connection to the activism surrounding it as a free site and would be available to be contacted about it.
> 
> ...


 
You're going to have a hell of a time trying to get permission to film there, if you're intending going anywhere near the stones. It's bad enough any other day of the year, but at the solstice EH tend to get extra-antsy about people being there.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 24, 2012)

rover07 said:


> Stonehenge is not functioning properly anymore. The metal fence has disrupted the power of the ley lines shifting its focusing energy.


Also, English Heritage put a path around it going _widdershins_


----------



## DJ Squelch (Feb 24, 2012)

rover07 said:


> Avebury is the place to go.


 
Good luck finding a parking space there on summer solstice


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 24, 2012)

I heard that the Summer Solstice had been cancelled this year as part of the government cuts. The sun will not be allowed to take its usual track through the sky because it costs too much in police and security to deal with the crowds on Salisbury Plain.

Anyway Stonehenge is about the Winter Solstice rather than the summer one, according to the latest findings. And Jessica, if you are going to include the word Solstice in the title of the video, make sure you spell it right.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 24, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Also, English Heritage put a path around it going _widdershins_


 
I always suspected EH of indulging in the Black Arts.


----------



## hinngejon (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi Jessica
Another new theory here:
Stonehenge Geocentric Hypothesis


----------



## TopCat (Feb 27, 2012)

jessicalamb said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm a student filmmaker making a film about the contested uses of stonehenge and i'm currently researching it and looking for angles / participants for an amateur final film on it. I was wondering if anyone who posts on here is planning to go to the solistice celebrations this year / has attended in the past or has any connection to the activism surrounding it as a free site and would be available to be contacted about it.
> 
> ...


Use a small camera and just do it...


----------

